# Chinese light roulette! Help me place my bets!



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

I've got the itch to try some new lights. In the interest of "taking one for the team", I'd like to branch out and get one that looks interesting but hasn't yet been sampled by MTBR. I'm also going to order one of the "safe bets" just in case. I'm open to ordering from any of the usual suspects: lightmalls, fastech, dx etc. For a baseline, I'm currently running a MS mj-872 and a 1*XML from dx which I grafted a much improved lens into. I have a DSLR and will take pics of the fresh recruit against these for reference.

So! Feedback please from the regulars. The following have caught my eye, but I'm open to suggestions. I know some of these have been mentioned in other threads but I haven't yet seen a full workup on them.

*Contestant #1: * Magicshine look-a-like from the front. I know this one has been mentioned elsewhere, but I didn't find a formal assessment.

MTB MJ-880 2*Cree XM-L U2 2000-Lumen 4-mode LED Mountain bike light - lightmalls online Worldwide Free Shipping!!!
Likes: Appears to have the battery pack which accepts individual cells.
Dislikes: Orange peel reflector? Don't know if this is a + or a - to most.









*Contestant #2:* BMW angle eyez Playa!
New Bike Light For BMW LED HeadLight Style | 2*Cree XM-L2 3-Mode 3000-Lumen Bike Light Lamp Cap ( Not include Battery pack) - Bicycle Lights Lamp Cap - Bicycle Light & Headlamp Worldwide Free Shipping!!!
Likes: ?
Dislikes: Seems overpriced compared to the others and doesn't include batteries








*Contestant 3A*
High Power 2U2 Bike Light / 2*Cree XM-L U2 1200 Lumen 5 Modes Bike Light Set With 4*18650 Battery - Bicycle Light & Headlamp Worldwide Free Shipping!!!
Likes: Has an interesting form factor. 
Dislikes: Modes aren't likely to make most here happy. I generally don't mess with the light during the ride so I don't mind the epilepsy inducing strobe.








*Contestant 3B*
High Powerful 2* Cree XM-L U2 3Modes 1200Lumen Headlamp With Charger (2*18650) - Bicycle Light & Headlamp Worldwide Free Shipping!!!
Likes: Looks like it's the same as 3A, but includes a helmet mount 2x18650 holder for individual cells. Also significantly cheaper than 3A
Dislikes: Only rated for 1200 lumens. Did they decided to only double the maximum theoretical output or are the LEDs driven at a low amperage?








*Contestant 4*
$51.18 YINDING 2*Cree XM-L U2 4-Mode 1800-Lumen White LED Bike Light / Headlamp - 1*battery pack (4*18650 / 4400mAh / 2S2P) / US plug at FastTech - Worldwide Free Shipping
Likes: Looks like a nice, compact form factor. Lots of external ribs for heat dissipation, though who knows if there is any heat path to it from the emitter?
Dislikes: A little pricier than the other options. Doesn't instill confidence since it lacks "fire!" in the branding. My homeowner's insurance recommends only purchasing Chinese electronics with the word "fire" in it.








*Contestant 5*
$40.00 MT-U2 2*Cree XM-L U2 4-Mode 1500-Lumen White LED Bike Head Light - black + blue / 1*battery pack (4*18650/3200mAh/2S2P) at FastTech - Worldwide Free Shipping
Likes: Again, I like the packaging & form factor
Dislikes: Not sure how I'm going to access the clamp screw when attaching it to my helmet.








-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So, there we have it. I'm also planning on buying a Solarstorm X2 as my "safe bet" option, though I'm open to suggestion on this as well. What say you oh knowledgeable connoisseurs of cheap light?


----------



## CHnuschti (Nov 12, 2008)

Without having seen ever any of these lights, but according to what i've read, the MS MJ-880 doubtlessly ranks on top of the popularity charts. Quality seems to be above-average, in MS terms, and its beamshot is also often praised.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

car_nut said:


> BMW angle eyez Playa!
> New Bike Light For BMW LED HeadLight Style | 2*Cree XM-L2 3-Mode 3000-Lumen Bike Light Lamp Cap ( Not include Battery pack) - Bicycle Lights Lamp Cap - Bicycle Light & Headlamp Worldwide Free Shipping!!!
> Likes: ?
> Dislikes: Seems overpriced compared to the others and doesn't include batteries
> ...


With duel XM-L2's and a more robust lamp head the heat dissipation on these _could possibly_ be better than most. Would be nice to see one of these in a review.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

My vote is for #1 or #5.

I have #4 coming (aagghh, the wait!).

Incidentally, here is #1 at a cheaper price in case you're interested: New! Outdoor 3 colors 2000LM 2 CREE XML T6 LED Bicycle Headlight Headlamp 8.4V 4400mah Battery Pack 4 Modes Bike front light-in Bicycle Light from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

I would choose #2 or #4 out of the group. I just purchased a 3cree xml for 31$ and was very impressed. Here is a bad quality vid with the 3cree rated at 1800 lumens. But more like 600-800 lumens. 
https://vimeo.com/m/75725388


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

#4. Optics > reflectors.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

1 and 4 for me. 1 is supposed to be more of a flooder according to Kir. 4 is the Gemini duo clone that could be great (or really suck). It looks tiny. The rest of the lights look like they would suck.


----------



## zuuds (Jan 30, 2004)

I have a Contestant #4 on its way to me from Fasttech, I'll post up my impressions in this thread, but this is my first real bike light so I won't be able to comment on how it compares to anything else.

I vote for Contest 3A or 3B, might be a viable poor man's version of the Klarus BK 20


----------



## Kir (May 30, 2013)

This may help 
Clicky - more pictures here, sorry for weird angles - it was hard to place all these lights on flat surface. 
Some thoughts on these lights:
1) Good clone of MJ-880. 2 buttons, one switches modes, one turns it on and off. A bit heavy compared to others but good heatsinking. Best feature - very easy to upgrage cells in battery pack, just unscrew 4 screws and replace them. Beam has more flood compared to SSX2.
2) Don't underestimate this light  Its a clone of Jexree Owl, here is the original:
https://kaidomain.com/product/details.S022573
Its a good, high quality light. Uses XM-L2 leds, high brightness in maximum mode, original version has good 4200mAh battery. Best feature - see these rings on the front? There are 2 rings of bright SMD leds beneath them and on the back of the light you have 2 buttons. One button controls main leds and one controls these glow-rings (steady on and flashing modes for rings). They're bright enough to be used as daytime lights, they can be switched to flashing mode which will increase your visibility at night when used with main leds. And they just look very cool :thumbsup:
This light is at least *different* from all other 2 XML lights and imo its a very good light.
3A 3B) Clones of Shadow BL-20. Not recommended as they seems to use crappy flashlight driver with 5 modes and competely useless Strobe/SOS modes. 
https://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/user-review-shadow-bl20-871365.html - here is a review of BL20. Buy original version if you'll decide to get it.
4) Still waiting for my Yinding, shipping takes forever... It should be a good floody light due to TIR optics, but can't say anything else atm.
5) This is roughly the same as Solarstorm X2, just in different case. Batteries are crap with 2400mAh capacity, but you'll probably get the same batteries with SSX2 too. Light is ok, best feature is probably metal mount which should be better than the usual rubberbands.


----------



## ljracer (Nov 6, 2009)

Kir said:


> 5) This is roughly the same as Solarstorm X2, just in different case. Batteries are crap with 2400mAh capacity, but you'll probably get the same batteries with SSX2 too. Light is ok, best feature is probably metal mount which should be better than the usual rubberbands.


I have number 5 as well. The metal mount idea seems neat until you try using it. It comes with rubber shims to adapt to different diameter bars. I find on my bars (31.8) I have to mount it a little too close to the stem for my liking and it sits at a slight angle. Also the metal mount is no good for a helmet with the standard MS style helmet mounts. Bar mount only.

I did swap the mount for a cat-eye one with quick release so I can put it on the bars or helmet. Much better this way!

The light is bright! It has a strong hot spot and decent flood. It seems to be brighter than my glowworm X2 on high. On high I was able to get two hours from the supplied battery.

It also comes with a very long cord around 2 feet.

not bad for 40 bucks.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

znomit said:


> Optics < reflectors.


Fixed this.


----------



## steelhmr (Sep 30, 2011)

I have the first light. I like it much and have posted about it in that thread. Another poster there saw it as brighter than the SSX2, but that person also received a unit with a defective power cord so there is that.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

ljracer said:


> I have number 5 as well. The metal mount idea seems neat until you try using it. It comes with rubber shims to adapt to different diameter bars. I find on my bars (31.8) I have to mount it a little too close to the stem for my liking and it sits at a slight angle. Also the metal mount is no good for a helmet with the standard MS style helmet mounts. Bar mount only.
> 
> I did swap the mount for a cat-eye one with quick release so I can put it on the bars or helmet. Much better this way!
> .


I was considering this light also. I was thinking of it as a helmet light, so I'd be interested to see detail of how you adapted the cat eye quick release on it. 
I was thinking of cutting/grinding the "T" shaped mount rail off the bottom and using 3M Velcro to stick it flat on my helmet for a nice low profile. But your way might be easier.


----------



## ljracer (Nov 6, 2009)

fightnut said:


> I was considering this light also. I was thinking of it as a helmet light, so I'd be interested to see detail of how you adapted the cat eye quick release on it.
> I was thinking of cutting/grinding the "T" shaped mount rail off the bottom and using 3M Velcro to stick it flat on my helmet for a nice low profile. But your way might be easier.


Yup. The mount comes off with two screws. Very easy. Then you have a flat surface with predrilled holes. I post pics when I get home.


----------



## ljracer (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

ljracer, thanks for the pics. I have to apologize, I was confusing that light with another light that has "T" shaped rail on the bottom (the downside of viewing MTBR on my little iPhone screen, lol).

But this is still helpful, because I kinda like that light too 
Thanks.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

Vancbiker said:


> Fixed this.


be gone with your evil reflector fetish!


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Vancbiker said:


> Fixed this.


Ahem.



Vancbiker said:


> Znomit is solid. He will have sound advice based on real world experience.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone for feedback. I've been continuing to research this since posting and have come to realize that Kir has already researched, purchased and tested almost all of these! So, extra special thanks to you Kir! Given that, my intent of trying to help research alternative offerings isn't carrying much value. So, instead of going for a "safe" bet and an "unknown" I guess I'll go for two "little knowns" 

I've decided on #1 & #4 since those seem to fit best with what I'm looking for in use: helmet light with enough flood for tight singletrack.

Here's Kir's review of this one: MJ-880 Clone - Imgur
I'm also going to be ordering a couple of the empty battery boxes from this one to use with my other lights:
http://www.kaidomain.com/product/details.S022419

#4 is looking really good the more I've research it. The housing construction has a mid wall where the LED's mount so it should do really well with transferring heat. See here:
Free shipping 1Set CREE XML2 T6 3B Bike Light 1600lm Waterproof Bicycle Light LED HeadLamp + 8.4v Battery Pack + Charger-in Bicycle Light from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com

#2 certainly looked interesting and carries the curiosity of both Cat and Kir. I spent a lot of time going back and forth between this one and #1. In the end, I decided it'll likely be too spotty for me.

So, thanks again everyone! I'll update when they've arrived.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

I'd also like to express gratitude and respect to *Kir* for his valuable reviews: it prevented many mistakes for the others. :thumbsup:

*car_nut*, I'm especially interested in your #4 light: YINDING 2*Cree XM-L U2. Don't forget to post your opinion upon receiving it!


----------



## ljracer (Nov 6, 2009)

car_nut said:


> Thanks everyone for feedback. I've been continuing to research this since posting and have come to realize that Kir has already researched, purchased and tested almost all of these! So, extra special thanks to you Kir! Given that, my intent of trying to help research alternative offerings isn't carrying much value. So, instead of going for a "safe" bet and an "unknown" I guess I'll go for two "little knowns"
> 
> I've decided on #1 & #4 since those seem to fit best with what I'm looking for in use: helmet light with enough flood for tight singletrack.
> 
> ...


That Yinding #4 in your link is different from the fasttech offering. Is it because of the LED? T6-3B vs XML-U2? Also claims battery of 8800mah. Price is 82 vs 51...

thanks,


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

ljracer said:


> That Yinding #4 in your link is different from the fasttech offering. Is it because of the LED? T6-3B vs XML-U2? Also claims battery of 8800mah. Price is 82 vs 51...
> 
> thanks,


That seller is (was?) selling the same light with the xm-l2 emitter. Also it was on sale for $57 or $58.


----------



## ljracer (Nov 6, 2009)

varider said:


> That seller is (was?) selling the same light with the xm-l2 emitter. Also it was on sale for $57 or $58.


How much better is the 3B bin?


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

ljracer said:


> How much better is the 3B bin?


I don't know.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

ljracer said:


> That Yinding #4 in your link is different from the fasttech offering. Is it because of the LED? T6-3B vs XML-U2? Also claims battery of 8800mah. Price is 82 vs 51...
> 
> thanks,


Sorry for the confusion. I ordered the one from Fasttech. The purpose of that link was to show the pictures of the innards.


----------



## Kir (May 30, 2013)

car_nut said:


> Thanks everyone for feedback. I've been continuing to research this since posting and have come to realize that Kir has already researched, purchased and tested almost all of these! So, extra special thanks to you Kir!


Purchased - yes, tested - many of them, researched - not yet  I do have about 30 models of chinese bike lights but I haven't written reviews for them yet. Writing a proper review takes about 5 hours and I don't really have spare time atm...but I will make reviews for all of them sometime.
For now I can help with any questions about these lights or make a quick comparisons if somebody needs them.



> Here's Kir's review of this one: MJ-880 Clone - Imgur
> I'm also going to be ordering a couple of the empty battery boxes from this one to use with my other lights:
> http://www.kaidomain.com/product/details.S022419


Not a review yet, just pics. Still this light is good and I can recommend it.
These boxes will come with cells inside, but these cells probably will be crap with 1000-1100mAh capacity. If you don't care about the color of the box you can get them cheaper:
High Quality Rechargeable 8.4v 4*18650 4400 mAh bicycle light battery pack for solarstorm X2 bike light of battery set-in Rechargeable Batteries from Electrical Equipment & Supplies on Aliexpress.com



> How much better is the 3B bin?


Its just different. 99% of chinese bike lights use T6-U2 leds with very low CRI and bluish-cool white color of the light. 3B is neutral white with better color rendering and warmer color of the light.
This seller from ali makes custom lights/flashlights by installing better leds like XM-L2 3B, but you can also do it yourself at home.


----------



## Gagstr (Jan 15, 2010)

I just ordered the below, its a risk, but anyone in this sport who rides at night knows how hard it is to turn away from possible danger, Ill get it in about 2 weeks 72$ on ebay!!

7 x CREE LED XML XM-L T6 LED 9800 lumens Bicycle Light

https://image4.pushauction.com/0/0/...d79b/0c394468-3d28-1a88-b8ee-4538ca93037e.jpg

Here are the specs

Features:

Can be used as Headlamp or Bicycie Light.
Model of LED: 7x CREE XM-L T6 LED.
LED Life:100,000 hours.
Discharge Time:180 minutes(100% brightness).
Output brightness comes to max 9800 lumens[lm].
Input : 100-240V AC / Output : 8.4V - 1000mA
Modes operated by PUSH button.
3 switch Mode: high / low / strobe.
waterproof design
Aluminum alloy casing
lAluminum alloy reflector
Internal wiring applies the high efficient booster circuit, working voltage is wide and can utilize the batteries in the largest extent.
Equipped with an elastic & adjstable headlamp band and 2 plastic rings, very convenient.
Suitable for cycling, climbing, fishing, hunting, camping and other outdoor activities.
Model of Battery required: 1 x 8.4v 6400mAh Battery Pack
Weight : 200g(Just the headlight)

6*18650 Rechargeable battery pack Specification:

Brand new and high quality.
Suitable for SSC-P7/XML-T6 LED / U2 LED Head Lamp / Bike Lamp
Battery capacity: 9600mAh
Voltage: 8.4V

WARNING:

DO NOT dispose in fire or heat.
DO NOT puncture, damage and disassemble.NOTE:

Specification charger:

100% Brand New and high quality Super strong protection.
Brand New and High quality.
Input : AC 100V - 240V.
Output : DC 8.4V.
LED indication for Power On / Charging / Full charge.
Weight: 69g.

Package Included:

100% Brand New
1 x CREE XM-L 7xT6 LED Light(Can be used as Headlamp or Bicycle Light) 
2 x Rubber ring for installation
1 x 8.4v 6*18650 Battery Pack 9600mAh 
1 x Charger (100v-240v)(US Plug Or EU Plug will send according to your country)


----------



## JXG (Oct 9, 2013)

Any updates? Very interested in #4. Thanks for the analysis!


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

jg1990 said:


> Any updates? Very interested in #4. Thanks for the analysis!


http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/gemini-duo-clones-876449.html


----------



## Khrystyan27 (Jul 3, 2011)

car_nut said:


> I've got the itch to try some new lights. In the interest of "taking one for the team", I'd like to branch out and get one that looks interesting but hasn't yet been sampled by MTBR. I'm also going to order one of the "safe bets" just in case. I'm open to ordering from any of the usual suspects: lightmalls, fastech, dx etc. For a baseline, I'm currently running a MS mj-872 and a 1*XML from dx which I grafted a much improved lens into. I have a DSLR and will take pics of the fresh recruit against these for reference.
> 
> So! Feedback please from the regulars. The following have caught my eye, but I'm open to suggestions. I know some of these have been mentioned in other threads but I haven't yet seen a full workup on them.
> 
> ...


Any other information about the "Contestant 2".

The BMW angel light feature is great!

1. What should I expect from the output?
2. What's better, this light or a 4x XM-L?
3. Is this a good thrower (compared with car high beams)?


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

jg1990 said:


> Any updates? Very interested in #4. Thanks for the analysis!


Haven't received them yet. The mj-880 clone shipped from Kaidomain about a week ago. The Duo Clone (#4) was on order at Fasttech. They shipped some other things I ordered but listed the light as "pending". I saw in another thread that someone received word from Fasttech that they were sold out. Lots of other sites started listing this as out of stock as well even though Fasttech showed it as being ready to ship. I rolled the dice and ordered a red one from dx.com and when it shipped a week later I cancelled the still "pending" order at Fasttech. So, I'm guessing it'll be at least another three weeks before I have it in hand.


----------



## Khrystyan27 (Jul 3, 2011)

Other informations about #2?

Does anyone have this light?


----------



## Vilendank (Oct 4, 2013)

Khrystyan27 said:


> Other informations about #2?
> 
> Does anyone have this light?


I do, I am still awaiting my battery parts so I can test it properly. It is a clone of the Jexree "Owl" which is probably a clone of something else, I don't know what. Thers are more available here: Jexree BAT OWL 2 3 U2 LED Cree Bicycle Bike Light Flashlight 1800LM T6 5000 6000 | eBay
the only other place I have seen the "Owl"'s big brother, the "Bat" which I have also ordered. I have taken apart the "Owl" and posted pics in this thread here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-diy-do-yourself/jexree-clone-upgrading-battery-pack-881807.html

Maybe Kir has beamshots, but it looks pretty robust on the inside if you wanted to mod it a bit.


----------



## Khrystyan27 (Jul 3, 2011)

Theoretical lumen output?

Will this be close to 1500-1600?

I would like to see nightshots. 

I'm planning to buy one!


----------



## Khrystyan27 (Jul 3, 2011)

Vilendank said:


> I do, I am still awaiting my battery parts so I can test it properly. It is a clone of the Jexree "Owl" which is probably a clone of something else, I don't know what. Thers are more available here: Jexree BAT OWL 2 3 U2 LED Cree Bicycle Bike Light Flashlight 1800LM T6 5000 6000 | eBay
> the only other place I have seen the "Owl"'s big brother, the "Bat" which I have also ordered. I have taken apart the "Owl" and posted pics in this thread here:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-diy-do-yourself/jexree-clone-upgrading-battery-pack-881807.html
> 
> Maybe Kir has beamshots, but it looks pretty robust on the inside if you wanted to mod it a bit.


Anything new?


----------



## Vilendank (Oct 4, 2013)

Khrystyan27 said:


> Anything new?


Not yet. Still waiting on the panasonics and battery case as well as the Jexree "Bat" to arrive. Not too keen on taking the "Owl" apart again until I've got a better idea of want I want out of the light. I will post as soon as I've got something helpful, but I'm kind of hoping Kir does it first. 
In the meantime, I am happily consoling foreign girls after I guide them down the local trails in the dark, and the "Owl" resides amongst my many other electronics works-in-progress.


----------



## Vilendank (Oct 4, 2013)

Khrystyan27 said:


> Theoretical lumen output?
> 
> Will this be close to 1500-1600?
> 
> ...


It's a very good design, it runs at 1000mA so if it does indeed have 2 xm-l2 u2's in there, you'll be getting 2 * 500 lumens approximately. an increase in amperage will increase the LED's output obviously, but I won't be certain this is really necessary until I've got the thing powered up and on the trail, hopefully before the snow-line drops too low.


----------



## oalex100 (Jun 21, 2011)

Khrystyan27 said:


> Anything new?


I am very interested in the review/experince too.
Am torn between this and a SolarStrorm x2.


----------



## Vilendank (Oct 4, 2013)

Hello! I received the "Bat" and all of my battery stuff a few days ago. I haven't found a good spot (or camera) to take night shots, but I have taken both the Bat and the Owl out on the road and was impressed. The "daytime running lights" are more than bright enough to be used on their own while riding nights in the city, and I used the emergency SOS on the Owl a few times out of curiousity which resulted in the immediate slowdown and/or stopping of all facing vehicles - handy when you take a left at an intersection, but I wouldn't really recommend it unless you are genuinely in an emergency, like being mugged or attacked by a bear or something, you could easily cause an accident with this setting. The running lights on both lights have the strobe option, but the Bat has only 1) flood lights only 2) flood lights & spot 3) flood lights & spot flashing- which isn't very useful.

The form factor and robustness of these lights inspires confidence, though I haven't figured out how to take the Bat apart yet, it arrived with the two flood barrels on the sides a bit loose so that both could be rotated about 90º, so where I took the Owl apart out of curiousity, I will take the Bat apart to see if I can rectify this, though I still can't see any obvious way of taking it apart. Another thing is it has that glowing green waterproofing seal on the inside of the spot lens, which some can find really annoying when it colours the light. The Bat seems more like a light you would modify, and the Owl seems pretty great out of the box.

My Owl clone claims to use XM-L2 U2's and I purchased it from here: NEW LED Bike Light 2 Cree XM L2 3 Mode 3000LUMEN Bike Light Lamp Lamp Only | eBay

My Jexree Bat I purchased from here: Jexree BAT OWL 2 3 U2 LED Cree Bicycle Bike Light Flashlight 1800LM T6 5000 6000 | eBay

The Panasonic Batteries, Battery case, an Nitecore charger I got from Dealextreme:
Batteries:
Genuine Panasonic 18650 3100mAh Rechargeable Battery with Protection Board - Green (Pair) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
Battery Case: 
PANNOVO B-C04 Water Resistant 4 x 18650 Battery Pack Case for Bike Lamp - Black - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
Charger:
NITECORE Universal Intelligent 4-Slot Rechargeable Battery Charger (2-Flat-Pin Plug / 100~240V) - Worldwide Free Shipping - DX

Absolutely no issues with the batteries from DX or even the mystery chinese batteries that came with the Bat. I think for the value one is much better off buying the Owl clone
Light head seperately, then buying the panasonics, case, and charger from DX, though the thread on the battery case cable is too large to thread onto the Owl cable, it should be a simple fix but that's for another time. For functionality out of the box, I would take the Jexree Owl clone over the Solarstorm X2 any day.

Hopefully Kir figures out how to take the Bat apart before I wreck something.

Edit: I neglected to mention the buttons: defintely of the "set and forget" variety; they require firm and direct pressure to trigger them, and aren't protruding much from the surface, so you'll likely be finding yourself pausing during your ride to change the settings if you're wearing full gloves. I think a dollop of glue or something to add height and grippiness to the buttons will be in order if you like to play with your lights a lot while on the move.


----------



## oalex100 (Jun 21, 2011)

Vilendank said:


> For functionality out of the box, I would take the Jexree Owl clone over the Solarstorm S2 any day.


Thank you for the short details.
Yes its obviously more functional. But I am more interested in the lighting, flod, etc in comparison to the SSX2.
Do you have an SSX2 to compare?

Anyway I (and am sure many others) am really awaiting some outdoor pics (even if its just on the road or backyard).
Thank you.


----------



## Vilendank (Oct 4, 2013)

I can post some shots tonight from my shitty phone camera, but I'll see if I can grab another camera as well. I know I overstepped my bounds by claiming the Owl clone was better than the SSX2 since I don't have one myself, just basing my opinion on the specs and reviews Kir and others have posted and comparing that info to what I have seen from the Owl (that, and the "new thingy" enthusiasm). The biggest plus apart from it's usefulness without any alterations is that it looks very easy to mod and improve upon, not to mention the broad spectrum of questionable variations in the quality of SSX2 clones out there. The fact that there are only two variations on the jexree stuff I consider a plus when playing chinese light roulette...

edit: Just tried taking some shots in the darkened hallway outside my bedroom, works okay when the lights are on High settings but any lower and I get some serious banding effects. I'll definitely have to borrow a camera for this. I'll try get some pics up tonight (should be dark enough in about 4 hours), but be prepared to be underwhelmed by my photographic capabilities.


----------



## oalex100 (Jun 21, 2011)

I am only interested really in medium and high. Also the strob and "cirle) light i am confused about. Is that a separate led? How does it work exactly?
I like something to blink on my daily rides (so drivers notice me). Is that the function that you said is so hard that motorist actually stopped?
I will be buying 2 x of which ever I end up choosing. Both will be on my handle bar. I am planing to use one generally (set at normal hight) and the second for when I am in the forest and heed to see branches too (so this would be aimed higher), when I dont have to worry about blinding people.
This is why I am interested in the bean/flud or what ever the right word is. No really how bright it is, but how well it light up the surroundings.
The (no very smart) seller on ebay has a video of the light, but only indoors, so its not very useful information to see it shined on a wall 1 meter in from of him.
Thank again.


----------



## Vilendank (Oct 4, 2013)

Both the Bat and the Owl have "Running lights" which are the transparent circles you see surrounding the exterior of the lens, these are separate from the main leds, have their own control button, and are perfect for allowing drivers to see you, though they don't illuminate much in front of you, they are very bright to look at. They have two settings: steady and strobe. The strobe I used to stop traffic and get yelled at is a function triggered on the main LEDs on the Owl by holding their button down for >1 second, not from the "running lights." The Bat is actually quite nice and floody, and the spot quite effective as well, but I won't know how the throw compares to the Owl until I test them both properly tonight. I also note that the Owl has that "halo of not-so-bright-light" between it's hotspot and flood area, which some find annoying, and the Bat doesn't seem to have this issue due to it's side lights...

Cheers


----------



## Vilendank (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm just going to throw these up here before I go to bed, some are crap but I don't have time to sort 'em out at the moment. Bloody battery on the camera was dying so I was a little too hurried with a few of them, shaky hands from the blood pumping , and steam from my breathing hasn't helped them. But here are the shots, the little reflective strips you see in the distance is my camelbak mounted on a stump 70 metres away:

Helmet mounted Jexree Owl Clone on High:








Dimensions 2048 x 1536
File name IMG_1394.JPG
File size 387.68K
Camera Canon PowerShot A560
Focal Length 5.8 mm
Exposure 1s
F Number f/2.6
ISO 200

Helmet mounted Jexree Owl Clone on Med:








Dimensions 2048 x 1536
File name IMG_1395.JPG
File size 299.62K
Camera Canon PowerShot A560
Focal Length 5.8 mm
Exposure 1s
F Number f/2.6
ISO 200

Helmet mounted Jexree Owl Clone on Low:








Dimensions 2048 x 1536
File name IMG_1396.JPG
File size 197.39K
Camera Canon PowerShot A560
Focal Length 5.8 mm
Exposure 1s
F Number f/2.6
ISO 200

Bar Mounted Jexree Bat flood only (I think):








Dimensions 2048 x 1536
File name IMG_1392.JPG
File size 295.25K
Camera Canon PowerShot A560
Focal Length 5.8 mm
Exposure 1s
F Number f/2.6
ISO 200

Bar Mounted Jexree Bat Flood and Spot (again I'm not sure. it was freezing and the camera battery was dying, so I rushed a little):








Dimensions 2048 x 1536
File name IMG_1393.JPG
File size 310.58K
Camera Canon PowerShot A560
Focal Length 5.8 mm
Exposure 1/3
F Number f/2.6
ISO 200

Glamour Shot:








Running lights on solid (helmet & bar):








Good night!


----------



## oalex100 (Jun 21, 2011)

Very nice Thank you.
Only interested in the Owl BTW. So all my question are with regards to that).

I like the bean, I think its just as nice as SS X2.

More question: 
Is it smaller or bigger in general size compared to SS?
Does it have an battery drain display function (that is to know when its getting close depleted)? Like do the buttons change color or something? I hate charging after every ride, so I plan on getting a HUGE battery pack (something like ~10,000.-) So I will need a way to feel when its getting low.

Thanks again.


----------



## Vilendank (Oct 4, 2013)

In regards to size, I believe Kir has posted a photo of all of his lights side by side, with the Owl (I think) and SSX2 in the same photo, you could search his posts (it might even be in this thread) and see the difference, but I'm sure the Owl is larger.

Yes, as is visible in the "Glamour Shot" there is an led ring around the button interface which indicates Green = full power charge and I believe Red = low battery. There may be a middle step but I have not run it all the way down through the battery's charge yet. Mostly used the running lights on the hour or so climb up the mountain, so everything was still indicating green after the trip down.

Shot of both lights mounted for size comparison (running lights are turned on on both):








Some shots of the Owl mounted on helmet :






















I would also like to note that the difficulty pushing the buttons was not as tedious as I had expected, even with insulated gloves on. It was a bit of a learning curve, developing a feel for what angle and how firmly to press, but I got the hang of it before the DH portion of the ride last night. Still might be a good idea to introduce some bumpy bits to the buttons.

The "Running Lights" are perfect if you have to do a trail stop, fix something, or even for those slow climbing sections I get about a good 10 metres of ambient lighting, though for more technical climbs I would use the main LEDs.

I would also recommend changing the way the light is mounted, the mount that it comes with can be removed and replaced easily, I just don't trust that silicon rings to last.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Vilendank said:


> I'm just going to throw these up here before I go to bed, some are crap but I don't have time to sort 'em out at the moment. *Bloody battery on the camera was dying so I was a little too hurried with a few of them, shaky hands from the blood pumping , and steam from my breathing hasn't helped them*....
> 
> Glamour Shot:
> View attachment 849445


This photo shot of the Bat I find interesting. Most of the cheap clones lights really don't have as much of a flood beam pattern but the Bat seems to do a good job of provide light not only far out but close to the bike as well. Some people will really like that feature. The Owl and Bat combo look awesome.

While the quality of the photos are lacking I have to give you kudos for effort because I know how hard it is to take photos in the cold. It also needs to be mentioned that most small cameras don't really function well in the cold, even with freshly charged cells. This is one reason why I don't try taking photos anymore outside once it gets cold. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vilendank (Oct 4, 2013)

Cat-man-do said:


> This photo shot of the Bat I find interesting. Most of the cheap clones lights really don't have as much of a flood beam pattern but the Bat seems to do a good job of provide light not only far out but close to the bike as well. Some people will really like that feature. The Owl and Bat combo look awesome.
> 
> While the quality of the photos are lacking I have to give you kudos for effort because I know how hard it is to take photos in the cold. It also needs to be mentioned that most small cameras don't really function well in the cold, even with freshly charged cells. This is one reason why I don't try taking photos anymore outside once it gets cold. :thumbsup:


Thanks!

I was ready to be underwhelmed by the Bat, but it was actually a very effective stand-alone bar light.
Even with the inefficient xml and xpgs it is easily a one-light + two battery packs setup for the minimalist.
If I could just figure out how to disassemble it safely it should be as easy to upgrade as the Owl. I'd have to say a neutral colour on both of these lights would make an awesome combination, but going with medium setting on the Owl and flood only on the Bat seem to prevent that cool-white 'washout' on the higher settings. That said, I had no problems with both on High on the technical descent, I would say I was at my normal speed if not even faster.
Even got lost due to overconfidence and had an encounter with park security because I shined the lights directly at him, apparently he thought it was a major s&r operation because of all the lights.

Next time I'll bring the right backup batteries for the camera, AA's instead of AAA's, such a dummy sometimes.


----------



## oalex100 (Jun 21, 2011)

I am much more inclined to go for this owl. I have discussed with the person from the same place you ordered from to buy 2 pcs without batter. I will get better ones from somewhere else (Samsung or Sanyo maybe). Anyway what it this particular connection called? Does it have a name? The one on this (and as I see other lights too) that has screw on. I want to get a Y-cable to be able to drive the two from one big battery pack. Probably something like this: 1x Sanyo Li ion 18650 7 4V 10400mah Battery Pack with PCM 8Cells to 2S4P w Plug | eBay

Have been reading reliable info about the Hunk Lee guy.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Cat-man-do said:


> Most of the cheap clones lights really don't have as much of a flood beam pattern but the Bat seems to do a good job of provide light not only far out but close to the bike as well.


I think the same effect can be achieved with 2 x 2 XM-L clones and changing outer lenses or reflectors for 60/90/120 degree TIR lenses or another flood optic.


----------



## Vilendank (Oct 4, 2013)

It's the same connection type that Magicshine clone use, I can't remember the exact dimensions, but it was included in one of the descriptions somewhere on ebay or alibaba or elsewhere. the battery pack that came with the Bat fits and threads perfectly, but the magicshine-ish battery packs have a thread too large to screw onto properly (to form the waterproof seal), but this does not prevent a full connection at all.


----------



## steelhmr (Sep 30, 2011)

Would you say that there is almost no hotspot in the beam pattern for the Bat?


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

That bat beamshot looks really good in my opinion, a nice even beam. The grass may make it look like that. It may look different on darker ground or pavement. 

Is that ebay listing the only place to buy it? It on the more expensive side at around $77.


----------



## oalex100 (Jun 21, 2011)

How about the owl with regards to hotspot or spot in general?
The general light up seems very nice from your picture, but I can't really tell if there is a far throw spot, like with the SSX2.


----------



## oalex100 (Jun 21, 2011)

Vilendank said:


> It's the same connection type that Magicshine clone use, I can't remember the exact dimensions, but it was included in one of the descriptions somewhere on ebay or alibaba or elsewhere. the battery pack that came with the Bat fits and threads perfectly, but the magicshine-ish battery packs have a thread too large to screw onto properly (to form the waterproof seal), but this does not prevent a full connection at all.


Thank you.
Could someone help me out with more details or link. I need to order some (especially Y) to connect to two heads to one battery.
Or as seen from you disassembly, the cable is not secured in anyway. I might as well order whichever waterproof connection I like, and make custom cables for myself. Hmmm...?


----------



## Vilendank (Oct 4, 2013)

oalex100 said:


> Thank you.
> Could someone help me out with more details or link. I need to order some (especially Y) to connect to two heads to one battery.
> Or as seen from you disassembly, the cable is not secured in anyway. I might as well order whichever waterproof connection I like, and make custom cables for myself. Hmmm...?


Yes, do that! The cable is there, but if you can solder small boards, you'd be able to replace the cable with whatever you want.


----------



## oalex100 (Jun 21, 2011)

Vilendank said:


> Yes, do that! The cable is there, but if you can solder small boards, you'd be able to replace the cable with whatever you want.


Yes I can. Probably best rout to go and have 100% waterproof connecting: KIT 2 Pins Waterproof Electrical Wire Connector Plug | eBay

BTW: might this be the one on the owl originaly?: A Pair Waterproof Power Connector Plug 2pin LED Cable | eBay


----------



## Vilendank (Oct 4, 2013)

steelhmr said:


> Would you say that there is almost no hotspot in the beam pattern for the Bat?


I wouldn't say that, I would need to find a wall at an appropriate distance to demonstrate it, same with the Owl (very obvious hot spot), I need to find an area that gives a good idea of distance and character of beam. Don't worry, I am keen to get out there again soon, although I could just find a wall somewhere and measure the distance...

Varider: Yes, there is a seller called outdoor-lights on ebay who sells the xm-l2 Owl clone head only for about $46 USD, but I have not seen the Bat anywhere else, though I haven't checked Alibaba or Aliexpress lately.


----------



## Vilendank (Oct 4, 2013)

oalex100 said:


> Yes I can. Probably best rout to go and have 100% waterproof connecting: KIT 2 Pins Waterproof Electrical Wire Connector Plug | eBay
> 
> BTW: might this be the one on the owl originaly?: A Pair Waterproof Power Connector Plug 2pin LED Cable | eBay


Yeah, 5mm sounds about right, can't be certain about the screw-on bits as the thread and cap could be larger or smaller.


----------



## oalex100 (Jun 21, 2011)

Vilendank, you have been a lot of help. Thank you.

I am pulling the trigger on a 2x Owl (discussed earlier with outdoor-lights, he promised to ship immediately). No batteries, so will probably go crazy from the wait.

Both would mounter on bar. I plan to only use one mainly and the second will point much higher (blinding) and will only use it when alone in forest to see branches and stuff.

Last chance Vilen, next five minutes I am sending the money via paypal. Talk me out of it now or never. 

Ps: how it the heat dissipation, I dont remeber you mention anything about that.


----------



## Vilendank (Oct 4, 2013)

Well, it seems okay, no problems at all on the 3 hour ride (I'm a slow climber, and I got lost). Mind I was riding in about -10c climate, but the heat transference from the LED plus the increased surface area due to the ribs looks superior to the SSX2's design. It is easy enough to take apart and throw some thermal paste in there if you're really keen on covering all bases, but I'm going to wait and do the mod Kir mentioned to increase the amps before I start sealing it all up with paste and silicone.

Keep in mind, I am a total noob at this - I tinker in ignorance - Kir or one of the other master-tinkerers would be more technically adept at addressing your concerns with some actual expertise...


----------



## oalex100 (Jun 21, 2011)

No matter. You where already a great help. If you are a noob, then what would I qualify for? .

I asked for DHL shipping which is extra $30 but I sold my old light today, so cant ride at night till they arrive. I was afraid with Xmas traffic from China, CHina post might take 50 days to get to Hungary. This way I am supposed to get it in 7 days max. Only problem is I will have no batteries .
I still need to make up my mind on those.

Anyway gracias again, you where a big big help. Also thatnks to all the others that helped.

I will be curious to see if its worth doing the upgrade you and kir mentioned. I guess the result would be higher amp draw = faster battery drain and maybe 5% more light? If I remember right most of these led have very little noticeable brightness when driven at 80% vs 100%. But I could be wrong.

Do you feel you need more light? I mean as you are still considering the mod.


----------



## Kir (May 30, 2013)

Forgot about this thread.
I will make a proper review of Jexree Owl/Bat later, some thoughts for now:
Owl will probably have higher build quality than most SSX2 clones atm
Owl should be brighter, it drives leds very hard on max...and imo you don't need to increase the current on it
Beam profile should be about the same as SSX2, they have very simular looking reflectors.


----------



## Vilendank (Oct 4, 2013)

oalex100 said:


> No matter. You where already a great help. If you are a noob, then what would I qualify for? .
> 
> I asked for DHL shipping which is extra $30 but I sold my old light today, so cant ride at night till they arrive. I was afraid with Xmas traffic from China, CHina post might take 50 days to get to Hungary. This way I am supposed to get it in 7 days max. Only problem is I will have no batteries .
> I still need to make up my mind on those.
> ...


No, with the BAt/Owl combo, it's plenty of light. I would just like to try, mainly out of curiousity, a more neutral light colour (<4000k) because I really don't like that cold-white "washout" on the trail. Its fine for urban or dirt road, and on medium settings the depth perception is fine, but the cool-white does noticeably effect perspective and depth at higher speeds by reducing the tones of light/dark somewhat (visualize high-contrast washout).
I think a lot of it has to do with how our eyes perceive light & colour, so this effect could vary from individual to individual. Like how some people can tell the difference between an MP3 and a CD while others can't (training and genetics), and some people will love the dynamic range of a Zepplin song (an analogy for the effect a neutral tone should theoretically provide), while some will love the compressed power of Dubstep, as examples of preference.

Using neutral-coloured leds will probably result in less throw, so the smd resistor Kir mention might be a good idea. I am very happy with the the battery pack and Panasonics I got from DealExtreme, so I wll probably grab a couple more sets for backup. Even the pack that came with the Bat lasted the whole ride and was still green at the end.

EDIT: Correct me if I am wrong, Kir!

Well, as to riding without lights on the trail, I can say that I ended up getting separated from my group this summer, caught in pitch-black forest on a technical dh trail I'd never been on before that usually takes an hour to descend in daylight, no lights at all, and it was pretty thrilling! Definitely a good way to test your suspension and ride over things you would never go near in daylight! eesh. A totally different experience, I highly reccommend it - bring whiskey!


----------



## oalex100 (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't think I mentioned, but both my Owls arrive. They look very nice. I just have to wait for the batteries now to try them. Still contemplating changing the cables till then to pass time. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

Vilendank said:


> My Owl clone claims to use XM-L2 U2's and I purchased it from here: NEW LED Bike Light 2 Cree XM L2 3 Mode 3000LUMEN Bike Light Lamp Lamp Only | eBay
> 
> My Jexree Bat I purchased from here: Jexree BAT OWL 2 3 U2 LED Cree Bicycle Bike Light Flashlight 1800LM T6 5000 6000 | eBay
> 
> ...


So by my understanding, you spent $47 on the Jexree Bat and it was fully functional out of the box with battery and charger, AND it's worked well for you. Then you spent $122.50 on the Owl clone head + Panasonic batteries + battery case + charger.

What I'm wondering is how the two battery set ups compare. There's a ton of talk in MTBR about crap mystery batteries, but there's also a ton of people using them. Meanwhile, as you've so nicely shown, the cost to step up from mystery batteries to Panasonic batteries is very expensive to the point of making me wonder why we're messing around with cheap Chinese knock off lights in the first place. For slightly more or less money, I could chose from several Magicshine lights.

MTBR has quite a reputation for folks nerding out over little details and exaggerating the significance of those minuscule variations. I think most of us just want to know what will work pretty well in the real world.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Because this thread is about Chinese lights roulette  ... so he rolled his dice.


----------

